# 9/13 Solo trip



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good report and nice reds!!!
Good to hear that your Wangs workin' ;D
Dave


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Good report as always!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Good report and nice to hear the wang works with flying colors! That 32"r looks like it was a blast to catch!! All caught with the same bait? 
Thresh


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

The same piece of plastic!! I pulled it out of the gut of the dead one instead of cutting the line..... He was dead already..... :-/


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Solo trip and you have to tend to your own Wang? You had to put that ring on her finger, didn't you? Get used to it. 


Oh yeah, nice fish G!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great catching Garry! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought I saw your truck at the ramp Saturday morning. 
Great report!!!


----------

